# Can Anyone I.d. This For Me?



## Sigh1961 (Sep 16, 2016)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5782105615.html

Does the front fork look bent?


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 16, 2016)

Atala mutt.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 16, 2016)

The front fork is bent and I think the frame may be also.  Roger


----------

